
Japanese police charge 13-year-old for sharing 'unclosable popup' prank online - riotta
https://www.zdnet.com/article/japanese-police-charge-13-year-old-for-sharing-unclosable-popup-prank-online/
======
kwhitefoot
What are they charging them with. It's just a perfectly ordinary for loop.
Here is the code:

<script language="JavaScript"> for ( ; ; ) { window.alert(" ∧_∧ ババババ\n（
・ω・)=つ≡つ\n（っ ≡つ=つ\n`/ )\n(ノΠＵ\n何回閉じても無駄ですよ～ww\nm9（＾Д＾）プギャー！！\n byソル
(@0_Infinity_)") } </script>

Apart from it being an explicit do forever loop it looks a lot like a lot of
the code that I write for a living: Do something, wait for it to complete, do
it again, keep doing it until the end of the shift when the program gets shut
down.

It's like typing:

10 Print "Hello" 20 Goto 10

on an early 1980s computer in a shop. Didn't every teenager do that at that
time? I was too old by then and built my own but I understand the temptation.

~~~
resoluteteeth
The section of the Japanese criminal code concerning viruses is extremely
broad and basically appears to encompass any unauthorized computer code that
causes computers to stop functioning according to users' wishes, so this is
probably the crime she's being charged with ("Creation of Electromagnetic
Records with Wrongful Instructions, etc.").

